# Star Wars: Episode 9 - So tritt Palpatine angeblich im Film auf



## Darkmoon76 (19. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - So tritt Palpatine angeblich im Film auf* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - So tritt Palpatine angeblich im Film auf*


----------



## HolgerHans (20. September 2019)

Snoke soll doch besessen worden sein von Palpatine soweit ich dass gesehen habe  (selber Ring am Finger, zum Teil komplett gleiche Dialoge etc)
 Bzw im offiziellen Comic was kanon ist kann man das sehen.


----------



## Moriendor (20. September 2019)

Falls wahr: Was für ein gigantischer Käse. Also für mich endet Star Wars mit Episode VI. Diesen New Age Blödsinn kann man doch nicht mal mehr ignorieren.


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2019)

Moriendor schrieb:


> Falls wahr: Was für ein gigantischer Käse. Also für mich endet Star Wars mit Episode VI. Diesen New Age Blödsinn kann man doch nicht mal mehr ignorieren.



https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/Dark_Empire

Ist auch so neu die Idee

ach, ist immer wieder Putzig wie Trolle sich aufregen und dabei eigentlich sich immer selbst widersprechen
und wenn man schon gegen New Age ist, dann muss man auch fragen warum man Star Wars überhaupt mag oder ob man nicht mit Begriffen umsich wirft die man nicht versteht

Aber es Zeigt sich immer wieder, alle "Gründe" lassen sich 1:1 auf die ersten Filme übertragen


----------



## Siriuz (20. September 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/Dark_Empire
> 
> Ist auch so neu die Idee
> 
> ...



Schmerzen im Alter?


----------



## Frullo (20. September 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Aber es Zeigt sich immer wieder, alle "Gründe" lassen sich 1:1 auf die ersten Filme übertragen



Quatsch - mit Sauce. So in etwa wie Dianetik.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (24. September 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/Dark_Empire
> 
> Ist auch so neu die Idee
> 
> ...



Ach es immer wieder putzig wie Alleskonsumierer jeden Mist verteidigen und Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Star Wars Disney ist filmischer Käse und kann nicht ernsthaft schöngeredet werden. Gerade weil ich Star Wars mag graut es mir vor diesem Murks. Die Clone Filme fand ich nie so schlimm, wie sie immer gemacht werden und auch wenn JarJar Binks ein Kasper war ist er doch irgendwie noch passend. 

Die Disney Filme haben doch gar keine sinnvolle Handlung mehr und das bisschen Rest ordnet sich nun nicht nur wie gehabt dem nächsten CGI Effekt unter, sondern auch noch der SJ Agenda. Das Ergebniss ist für mich nicht mal mehr schlecht, sondern unerträglich.

Im übrigen würde ich mich mal informieren was ein Troll ist. Ganz sicher ist es nicht jemand der anderer Meinung ist, sonst wärst DU nämlich ebenfalls ein Troll !


----------



## LOX-TT (24. September 2019)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Im übrigen würde ich mich mal informieren was ein Troll ist.



die Definition eines Troll-Postings? Einen Moment ich such mal *blätter* *krusch* *kram* Moment gleich hab ich was, Augenblick es klemmt ... ah habs ... sowas z.B.



ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Ach es immer wieder putzig wie Alleskonsumierer jeden Mist verteidigen und Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Star Wars Disney ist filmischer Käse und kann nicht ernsthaft schöngeredet werden.



 ja hoppla


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2019)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Die Disney Filme haben doch gar keine sinnvolle Handlung mehr und das bisschen Rest ordnet sich nun nicht nur wie gehabt dem nächsten CGI Effekt unter, sondern auch noch der SJ Agenda. Das Ergebniss ist für mich nicht mal mehr schlecht, sondern unerträglich.
> 
> Im übrigen würde ich mich mal informieren was ein Troll ist. Ganz sicher ist es nicht jemand der anderer Meinung ist, sonst wärst DU nämlich ebenfalls ein Troll !



Nicht jede Aussage ist eine Meinung und man sollte sich halt auch einfachmal informieren ob man nicht Blödsinn erzähl der halt einfach mal Falsch ist oder Gelogen!
Wenn man das als *New Age *bezeichnet ist dass eine Aussage die man nachprüfen kann und oh Wunder, trifft auf die alten Filme zu und wenn man schon meint andere zu belehren dass sie sich informieren sollte, NUN, wirkt halt eher Peinlich wenn man das selbst nicht macht.
und wenn man schon so auf alten Weißen Mann macht und einem SJW stören, warum verteidigt ihr Filme mit dem Thema? Ich meine, ihr wisst schon dass das Imperium nicht die guten in Star Wars sind? und nur mal so am Rande, brillianter weise ist die Idee von der Story nicht mal von Disney, was halt wieder zeigt dass alles Belege warum die Filme schlecht sind halt für'n Arsch sind

Ganz ehrlich, aber hört ihr euch auch mal zu? Oder ist das Absicht dass ihr euch in den eigenen Vorwürfen verstrickt? Nur mal als Hint, aber wo lasst ihr Trollen nochmal anderen die Meinung dass Star Wars gut ist? Oder ist das wieder so eine Nummer wo das nur für die eigene Meinung gilt aber nicht die andere?


----------



## Frullo (24. September 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nicht jede Aussage ist eine Meinung und man sollte sich halt auch einfachmal informieren ob man nicht Blödsinn erzähl der halt einfach mal Falsch ist oder Gelogen!



Dito! Sonst würdest  Du nicht permanent das EU hervorkramen, um filmische Fehlleistungen zu rechtfertigen. Denn: Was in Comics und Büchern bei einer weitaus kleineren Fanbase als bei den Filmen funktioniert, kann in einem Film und bei einer grösseren Fanbase problemlos und ohne viel Trara abkacken... 



Enisra schrieb:


> Wenn man das als *New Age *bezeichnet ist dass eine Aussage die man nachprüfen kann und oh Wunder, trifft auf die alten Filme zu und wenn man schon meint andere zu belehren dass sie sich informieren sollte, NUN, wirkt halt eher Peinlich wenn man das selbst nicht macht.



Echt jetzt, arbeite an Satzstellung, Grammatik, Verständlichkeit... ich habe die grösste Mühe zu verstehen, was Du eigentlich genau damit sagen willst. Sind die alten Filme New Age? Wenn ja, inwiefern? Und was heisst überhaupt New Age? Und: Wenn etwas in einem bestimmten Medium (Film) in einem bestimmten Franchise (Star Wars) so noch nicht aufgetaucht ist, ist es dann vollkommen illegitim es New Age zu nennen? Nur weil es in Deinem heissgeliebten EU auftaucht, welches für den grössten Teil der Star Wars Fans etwas so obskures wie Alchemie ist? 



Enisra schrieb:


> und wenn man schon so auf alten Weißen Mann macht und einem SJW stören, warum verteidigt ihr Filme mit dem Thema?



WHAT...?



Enisra schrieb:


> Ich meine, ihr wisst schon dass das Imperium nicht die guten in Star Wars sind?



THE F**K?  



Enisra schrieb:


> und nur mal so am Rande, brillianter weise ist die Idee von der Story nicht mal von Disney, was halt wieder zeigt dass alles Belege warum die Filme schlecht sind halt für'n Arsch sind



Aber wenn Disney sich entscheidet, sowas ins Filmische zu giessen, tja dann ist DAS definitiv Disneys Idee...



Enisra schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, aber hört ihr euch auch mal zu? Oder ist das Absicht dass ihr euch in den eigenen Vorwürfen verstrickt? Nur mal als Hint, aber wo lasst ihr Trollen nochmal anderen die Meinung dass Star Wars gut ist? Oder ist das wieder so eine Nummer wo das nur für die eigene Meinung gilt aber nicht die andere?



Eben *WEIL* Star Wars gut ist, muss man es kritisieren bis-und-mit durch den Kakao ziehen! Oder denkst Du George Lucas würde nicht gerne das Christmas-Special rückgängig machen, wenn er könnte? Nicht alles wo Star Wars draufsteht, ist auch Star Wars drin. So empfinden es andere nun mal. Aber das lässt DU nie stehen. DU bist derjenige der damit anfängt, anderer Meinung nicht einfach stehen zu lassen.


----------

